# Gas Barbecue - Which One???



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,
can anyone advise on the best gas barbecue for MH use, and where to get one.

Thanks
John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For how many people?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I find the cadac safari very good.... and with the paella pan.... google it and find a good price for them


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a thought.

We don't like any of them - too damn difficult to clean, which is a job I don't like even when not on holiday. And I reckon we have tried the lot at one time or another during 45 years of caravans and motorhomes! 8O

We now use one of those little ten quid gas rings you can get everywhere, and a cast iron griddle pan with a folding handle.

Admittedly not the same as a barbecue, but the convenience outweighs the disadvantages for us. *Easy to clean!!*  

_(Credit must go to Spykal, who suggested we do the same as him - so we did!)_

It suits us - won't please everyone though! :wink:

Dave


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi ,
We bought our Beauclaire barby about 6 years ago. It's a tadge on the heavy side if your weight concious , approx 20Kgm, but on one side of the cast iron cooking plate it's flat for cooking breakies,flip it over and it's ribbed for steaks,chicken etc etc. It will cook comfortably for 4, more at a push, and it came with a Paella pan. I have a feeling there is a lighter version available now but I can heartily recommend it.Very good flame control easy to set up and comes in a carrying canvass bag that is easy to store.

I have seen them in various accessory shops at dealers but you can probably get them online.
Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Cadac carry chef deluxe for us. it cooks superb and unlike Dave (zeb) I find it a doddle to clean. I have one of those massive shallow plant pot stands which I fill with warm water and a dash of fairy, and as soon as I've finished cooking, I sling it straight in there to soak, and then use a friendly pad which doesn't damage the finish to get off the more stubborn bits. I use a wire scrunchy for the bbq grill part as ours has no teflon type finish on it, so can give it a bit more welly.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have the O Grill, after reading a topic on here.

We can honestly say it is brilliant, and there have been several occasions on caravan sites, when we have been approached by other campers to ask about it, what we like is that if it is windy you don't have a problem. We were at Woodhall Spa last summer when a guy approached my Husband and said his Wife had been watching and what was the barbi called etc. This particular couple are often on Jubillee Park camp site, one week later we pulled up on site and there they were cooking away on the O Grill, he said as soon as they were home they ordered one.

My Best Friend had a cadac and having seen our O Grill when away together, they too now have one (maybe she will come along and post :wink: ).

If you do take a look at the O Grill there are two sizes, we intend to order another next summer to use at home. Just to add the barbi can be used with one of those small gas cannisters or on your main gas bottle.

*Edit to add link http://www.pro-iroda.com/ogrill.htm


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

'scuse my ignorance but are we really discussing griddle and burner systems?

If so I have a variation on Zeb's system which involves a camping Gaz 907 cylinder, a cheap (would you believe being sold off for£1 from our local Co-op) cast griddle pan and a single burner: http://www.towsure.com/product/805

Lift the griddle off and put on the steamer, kettle or even the double skillet.

dead easy to store


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

How much are the O grills. I seen them the other day for sale at £80 for the 1000 and £90 for the 3000. Seem to remember them being a lot more expensive.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Gas barbecue*

See here for some more info http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81444-days0-orderasc-0.html the Cadac Safari chef does more than singe a few burgers  
Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

andyman said:


> How much are the O grills. I seen them the other day for sale at £80 for the 1000 and £90 for the 3000. Seem to remember them being a lot more expensive.


Hi yes I think they have come down a lot in price, since we bought ours..........at that time they were just out.

I think Sonesta got hers for around £80 ours is the 3000 and when we bought it two years ago, it was more like £139.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

You see far more Cadac Carri Chefs and Eazi Chefs on sites than any other type. It's not without reason...they do the job, are reasonably priced and have a wide range of accessories.

Paul


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

If you might be interested we have a Cadac Safari Chef, used a couple of times last season, which is for sale. Our family Xmas present has been a Deluxe Cadac Carri Chef. Yes, the new one is weighty as against the Safari, and all I can say the Safari is a great little unit.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a Weber 120 here.  It's been very good - sides fold up and so it is quite compact. A little heavy because it has a cast iron grate but I much prefer BBQ'ing on that.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
many many thanks, terrific response!!

You have provided me with more than enough valuable information to make an informed choice.......even if it turns out to be the camping stove (which I have) and a griddle pan (which I have). 
I'm leaning towards the O Grill as it seems very compact, fairly light and easy to plug in to the gas outlet on my MH.

Thanks for you input.

John


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have a Coleman Road trip grill. Which offers a larger cooking area yet folds Dow quite well even though it looks almost like. Full sized BBQ. One of the great features s that you fill the underneath with water around the burners. When you are ready to pu it away you can just lif out the bottom and pour away any fat etc and wipe the non stick clean. 

You can also have a choice f grill or flat cooking area or a gas ring and can combine any two. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

EEVpilot said:


> Hi everyone,
> many many thanks, terrific response!!
> 
> You have provided me with more than enough valuable information to make an informed choice.......even if it turns out to be the camping stove (which I have) and a griddle pan (which I have).
> ...


I promise you won't be disappointed if you do buy the O grill. one thing I forgot to mention it is also very easy to clean.


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We have a Cadac BBQ which works fine. The only issue we have with it is that the lid takes up a lot of storage space
What have done recently is to buy:
•	An electric heating ring (about £20 from Leclerc) that we use when hooked up (you are paying for the electricity so why spend more on gas)
•	An electric hot plate (£24.99 from Leisure Kingdom) that we cook bacon, sausages etc
•	And this year a gas ring (£30 from Calor gas) that we can use our Wok on as well as general cooking duties when we are wild camping or without hook up
We don’t take all of these but next year we will only take the electric and the gas ring and leave the Cadac and hot plate behind
This means we have more space for the essential liquids that we bring back!
As you can tell we love our food and take advantage of the French markets and supermarkets to buy fresh top quality produce, otherwise you are spending up to £80 for a meal for two in a French restaurant to get the same quality!
We also have a Tagine (bought in Narbonne) a Moules pot and an Oyster knife so we cover all bases
Can’t wait to get back on the road next Spring
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

If you use Camping Gaz 907 cylinder the the Cadac Party Grill R is a good option, as it screws directly on top of the cylinder and is less likely to topple over than the normal party grill, that has an extension tube between cylinder & grill.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campingaz-P...V1FU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291452095&sr=8-2

Although we use a Cobb here in the UK, when abroad, (as most sites don't allow for naked flame), we find the Party Grill an excellant bit of kit, especially for just 2. Oh and it's pretty cheap too!

Takes up little space when stored and is easy to clean.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

After 2 years of nagging I finally bit the bullet and bought a Cadac .

Its the best BBQ I've ever owned and I've had loads.

We use the paella pan for everything so cleaning takes 2 minutes tops.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forestboy said:


> We use the paella pan for everything so cleaning takes 2 minutes tops.


We got to that stage FB, but then realised it was really no longer a barbecue! 8O

So we went instead (as said earlier) for the tiny ten quid gas burner and the griddle pan with folding handle - which together take up far less room than a Cadac or similar, and doesn't have to be plugged into a separate gas supply.

Lazy . . . . . who, me? 

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Forestboy said:


> After 2 years of nagging I finally bit the bullet and bought a Cadac .
> 
> Its the best BBQ I've ever owned and I've had loads.
> 
> We use the paella pan for everything so cleaning takes 2 minutes tops.


I always use the wire griddle for bbq-ing on our Cadac. By doing it this way you still get that bbq taste (it's only hot fat dripping down and the smoke it produces that gives you this taste 8O ). At the moment we use the skottel for paella and Curry's etc, but will be getting a paella pan at some stage. The double sided plate we use for steaks on one side (ribbed) and the other flat side to do a full English on. A very versatile bit of kit and we love it. 

Steve


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Started out with a small Cadac which was ok, then onto a beauclaire which was pretty good but heavy & a tad fiddly to set up, but great for a fry up! 

Now have the smaller O grill which for me is superb, especially so when combined with its matching stand that takes all of 2 seconds to erect & dismantle, a properly well designed bit of kit.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

clive1821 said:


> I find the cadac safari very good.... and with the paella pan.... google it and find a good price for them


I go along with that

Had ours for four years and think it cant be bettered


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

DSL2 - is the matching stand an accessory for the O Grill???


John


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

i was in the same position a few months ago and bought the cadac bbq for its versatility as it can cook a whole chicken like an oven which with bread and salad makes for an easy unfussy meal with little or no effort pour moir sauf ouvrir le vin!!!  buuuut i have to concur with zeb also it CAN be a pain to clean at times but i am devising better ways all the time and also use a trug to soak it in and only use the enamel non stick paella bowl and flat non stick hot plate with it the trivets and griddle are not worth the effort andhassle and are the worst bits for cleaning i have cooked for 8 of us last summer in london on the cadac and noone went hungry!  

it isnt the lightest bbq but all the parts do fold flat - legs included and go into their own carry bag got mine with 6/7 parts for £110 at our local caravan dealers in charmouth

my only grumble with the o-grill - no disrespect to anyone who has one - would be you need another table to sit it on and it isnt very big and is limiting in the cooking surfaces it has and what it will actually cook (which at £100 ... :roll: )and that was what i had against it when i bought the cadac for slightly more money - each to their own though isn't it -we all have differing needs, budgets and space in our mhs.... i just hadn't heard anything bad about the cadac for reliability, resale and dealers in europe of you needed parts repairs etc while away 

hears hoping for some sun for you to try it out :roll: good luck whatever you choose


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ezzy66 said:


> i was in the same position a few months ago and bought the cadac bbq for its versatility as it can cook a whole chicken like an oven which with bread and salad makes for an easy unfussy meal with little or no effort pour moir sauf ouvrir le vin!!!  buuuut i have to concur with zeb also it CAN be a pain to clean at times but i am devising better ways all the time and also use a trug to soak it in and only use the enamel non stick paella bowl and flat non stick hot plate with it the trivets and griddle are not worth the effort andhassle and are the worst bits for cleaning i have cooked for 8 of us last summer in london on the cadac and noone went hungry!
> 
> it isnt the lightest bbq but all the parts do fold flat - legs included and go into their own carry bag got mine with 6/7 parts for £110 at our local caravan dealers in charmouth
> 
> ...


OOOHHH Ezzy have you seen the size of mine :wink: we can easily cook for four. no problem LOL.

Edit to add

This is the size of ours 




But I know you can get a slightly smaller one since we bought ours.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

EEVpilot said:


> DSL2 - is the matching stand an accessory for the O Grill???
> 
> John


Hi yes it is..............and you have just given me an idea, I can get the stand for Hubby for Xmas :wink: we have used a small aliminium folding table in the past.

I know Sonesta ordered the stand with hers, and I know she got a good deal.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes indeed, I'm sure on youtube there is a demo of the table & yes it really is that quick & easy to use. Its a sturdy bit of kit with places to hang your bits & bobs on too.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Best Ogrill deal I can find
including extras


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Briarose said:


> EEVpilot said:
> 
> 
> > DSL2 - is the matching stand an accessory for the O Grill???
> ...


I think Sonesta bought here seller's been accepting £45 so I'd start by offering £40


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > EEVpilot said:
> ...


Thanks I will ask her. I think she bought the two together and got a good deal. She is very quiet on here at the mo. She must be stuck in snow somewhere bogged down with all her Xmas shopping ha ha. I will run and take cover now.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I


> always use the wire griddle for bbq-ing on our Cadac. By doing it this way you still get that bbq taste (it's only hot fat dripping down and the smoke it produces that gives you this taste ). At the moment we use the skottel for paella and Curry's etc, but will be getting a paella pan at some stage. The double sided plate we use for steaks on one side (ribbed) and the other flat side to do a full English on. A very versatile bit of kit and we love it.
> 
> Steve


The skottle is great for a full English as well.......you can keep the bacon and mushrooms warm if you move them up the side of the skottle while you fry or scrabble your eggs......!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*O Grill*

What is the difference between the 1000 and the 3000 grills?

Best price that I have found is

MarcO Grill

and the

MarcO Dock


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: O Grill*



Gazzer said:


> What is the difference between the 1000 and the 3000 grills?
> 
> Best price that I have found is
> 
> ...


3000 is the bigger model

Your links don't work...for me anyway ?


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Links now fixed (too many https)

Have now found the differences

1000 v 3000

Cooking area 1065cm2	v Cooking area 1450cm2

9000 BTU burner	v 10500 BTU burner

Weight 7.5kgs v	Weight 11kgs


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: O Grill*



Gazzer said:


> What is the difference between the 1000 and the 3000 grills?
> 
> Best price that I have found is
> 
> ...


They are really good prices........probably the time year, grab them whilst you can.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Important......just noticed those prices are plus VAT. Strange to find that on a retail website.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Of course you do realise that you lot aren't proper BBQers don't you???   :
Charcoal, every time. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

motormouth said:


> Of course you do realise that you lot aren't proper BBQers don't you???   :
> Charcoal, every time. :wink: :wink:


Cough cough.....read the title, it sort of gives it away GAS.

:wink:

Who mentioned GAS heck I must get a gas alarm :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

motormouth said:


> Of course you do realise that you lot aren't proper BBQers don't you???   :
> Charcoal, every time. :wink: :wink:


Come on then MM. why is charcoal superior to gas ?  I seem to get the same effect as coals cooking with gas, after all, it's only the fat dripping onto hot surfaces to create the smoke which gives it that so called BBQ taste, and me ol Cadac does that. 8)

steve


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I just prefer the whole charcoal experience. Lighting the fire lighters, waiting with glass of wine for the optimum cooking moment, the smoke in your eyes, another glass of wine, repeat steps 1 to 4. But I do think the taste is better, I don't know why. 
There was an in depth survey done a while ago comparing the two and charcoal did come out marginally on top.
But for MHomes, a no brainer really.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

motormouth said:


> I just prefer the whole charcoal experience. Lighting the fire lighters, waiting with glass of wine for the optimum cooking moment, the smoke in your eyes, another glass of wine, repeat steps 1 to 4. But I do think the taste is better, I don't know why.
> There was an in depth survey done a while ago comparing the two and charcoal did come out marginally on top.
> But for MHomes, a no brainer really.


I love your steps 1-4  that's what i do, only with real ale. 8)

Don't they use charcoal in cooker hoods for example to absorb smoke and nasty smells ? just a thought. 

steve


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

overthemoon said:


> Hi ,
> We bought our Beauclaire barby about 6 years ago. It's a tadge on the heavy side if your weight concious , approx 20Kgm, but on one side of the cast iron cooking plate it's flat for cooking breakies,flip it over and it's ribbed for steaks,chicken etc etc. It will cook comfortably for 4, more at a push, and it came with a Paella pan. I have a feeling there is a lighter version available now but I can heartily recommend it.Very good flame control easy to set up and comes in a carrying canvass bag that is easy to store.
> 
> I have seen them in various accessory shops at dealers but you can probably get them online.
> ...


I bought the newer beuclaire one last year after having has one for about 10 years before. The system itself is great but the latest design of beuclaire system is a step back from the older one in my opinion as it takes twice as long to set up and put away.

The Light version has an alum griddle which is only one sided but is teflon coated so much eaiser to clean. We also use that non stick teflon type material on top and so the actual plate hardly ever needs cleaning.

I use it with a 907 bottle which lasted all summer

If you liema smokey taste then its not a traditional BBQ type taste but you can add spices

It stores ptetty flat and comes with a carry bag to store everything.

Phill


----------



## 3offtheT (Nov 27, 2009)

*O grills*

All the adverts I've seen for the O grill mention propane as the fuel. Do they also work OK with LPG?

Thanks


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: O grills*



3offtheT said:


> All the adverts I've seen for the O grill mention propane as the fuel. Do they also work OK with LPG?
> 
> Thanks


LPG is mostly propane and by and large can be treated as such. You will be ok using it.


----------



## 3offtheT (Nov 27, 2009)

*O grill again*

Thanks but I think there may be another issue. I have seen a comment on another website saying that because the O grill has its own regulator, it must be fed off a high pressure supply. I assume this means it cannot be fed off the BBQ connection on the side of my van which is already pressure-reduced. Is this correct?


----------

